# Is it advisable to overclock a laptop?



## siriusblack04 (May 9, 2008)

Laptop components are made in small size than cpu's and are assembled compactly in one casing..every laptop has their own way to evade from overheating,whereas overclocking will rise the heat of the laptop..can an overclocked laptop last as long as the normal one?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

It's not generally a good idea to overclock laptops.


----------

